# The Video Files



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi! I thought it would be a good idea to compile all the video's about Dubai's projects into one thread! But, as you can see it's not much, so let's contribute by posting any video's that you have seen to make the list grow! 

*Dubailand:*
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/aftab.shaheen/DubaiLand.mpg

*The Palm, Jumeirah: *
http://www.thepalm.ae/thepalm/mov/Palm_Version_2.wmv

*The Palm, Jabel Ali: *
http://www.palmsales.ca/palm/PMBUILD.swf

*The World Islands: *
http://www.theworld.ae/theworld/video/The_World_Video4.wmv

I'll edit the thread every time there's a new video

-Taufiq


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Is there one on the Jumeria Lake Towers ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

as you're quite new here, you might have not seen our thread for sales videos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129838

there you'll find some more videos


----------

